# Scarletts Waiting Thread!!!!!!!!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No words to describe how excited I am for this FF!
This is Scarlett. She is unregistered Nigerian. Her sire was registered and looked just like her, while her mom was unregistered and a buckskin with moonspots. Scarlett is bred to our registered Nigerian buck Wally! This is Scarletts FF and this is also gonna be Wally's first kids, too. I'm very excited to see how Scarletts FF udder looks when full!

Due Feb-10-22!!!
Pics from this morning!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The buck she is bred to, our buck "The Wally"!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm look at her Lil udder🤩😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@TripleShareNubians @MellonFriend isn't it a cute Lil udder?😁😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So cute!! Kind of hard to tell right now, but it looks like her udder has very nice fore attachments!!! 🤩


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @TripleShareNubians @MellonFriend isn't it a cute Lil udder?😁😁


Very cute for a meat goat


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So cute!! Kind of hard to tell right now, but it looks like her udder has very nice fore attachments!!! 🤩


It does!! I can't wait to see how she looks full for the first time! But I know not to get too excited for an FF lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Very cute for a meat goat


Lol, Meat goat? She's Nigerian lol....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww how exciting! I just love FFs! We are JUST getting an udder here on our FF. I'll have to post to my thread.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Awww how exciting! I just love FFs! We are JUST getting an udder here on our FF. I'll have to post to my thread.


It really is!😍. Owww! Can't wait to see the udder bump pic! Which doe is an FF?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> It really is!😍. Owww! Can't wait to see the udder bump pic! Which doe is an FF?


Mocha!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s gotta be on of the cutest udders ever! She’s so adorable, I’m excited to see what her kids look like!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Mocha!


Ohh she's such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> That’s gotta be on of the cutest udders ever! She’s so adorable, I’m excited to see what her kids look like!


Me too😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Scarlet's udder is stinkin' adorable! It's looking very nice so far! I am DIEING to see Wally's first kids! 😵🥴😄


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Also, her udder looks huge for being due in February! Way to go Scarlet!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, Meat goat? She's Nigerian lol....


Sorry I've been spending a lot of time looking at Jessica84's thread. I just saw smaller and the hair and didn't think. I haven't had enough sleep this week and I'm not even in kidding season. From what I can see so far it seems to be really even and there's a really nice medial. 
You can tell your head all you want not to get excited about a first freshener, but it's hard not to when you've waited that long.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Scarlet's udder is stinkin' adorable! It's looking very nice so far! I am DIEING to see Wally's first kids! 😵🥴😄


It is! And me too😍



MellonFriend said:


> Also, her udder looks huge for being due in February! Way to go Scarlet!


I know right?!?! I'm really looking forward to seeing it full! I wonder what her 2F pre udder will look like🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


TripleShareNubians said:


> Sorry I've been spending a lot of time looking at Jessica84's thread. I just saw smaller and the hair and didn't think. I haven't had enough sleep this week and I'm not even in kidding season. From what I can see so far it seems to be really even and there's a really nice medial.
> You can tell your head all you want not to get excited about a first freshener, but it's hard not to when you've waited that long.


It's okay lol....

Ahh tell me about it! It's very hard to lie to myself and say excitement is a no no lol..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's a cutie.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> She's a cutie.


Thanks😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well we can officially feel Scarletts kid(s) moving around in there!!! I'm so pumped 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Scarletts gotta have me trips cookin in there ...... Right?🤔🤔😳😳 I promise she's a lot bigger In person!😳


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

🤔 You know does anyone else think it's odd that we all feel the need to guess about how many the does are having. This has got to be part of the doe code too. Getting in our heads and making us obsess about divining the future.👽 We could just wait to see how many they have! 😅 Well, I digress! I'm putting in my bet that Scarlett has two in there. I don't think she looks big enough to have three, but pictures are deceiving!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> 🤔 You know does anyone else think it's odd that we all feel the need to guess about how many the does are having. This has got to be part of the doe code too. Getting in our heads and making us obsess about divining the future.👽 We could just wait to see how many they have! 😅 Well, I digress! I'm putting in my bet that Scarlett has two in there. I don't think she looks big enough to have three, but pictures are deceiving!


I love that 👽👽 emoji 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Idk, she definitely could have three. She and her sister were tiny, 3 lb babies so I think it's possible, but I'll take two lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I think she has tiny trips in there. Only because I love triplets😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I think she has tiny trips in there. Only because I love triplets😆


Oh I'd love trips from her!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I felt Scarletts babies again today😍. Boy, I can't wait to meet em! Her udder is just too cute lol.. 

























This is where her baby was hanging out lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Scarletts gotta have me trips cookin in there ...... Right?🤔🤔😳😳 I promise she's a lot bigger In person!😳
> View attachment 219307
> 
> View attachment 219306


If she's anything like breeze the photos don't do her justice and she's getting close so she's probably starting to drop like mine.
They look good!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> If she's anything like breeze the photos don't do her justice and she's getting close so she's probably starting to drop like mine.
> They look good!


They do not do justice!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully they get Scarlet's cute face


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Hopefully they get Scarlet's cute face


Oh I hope so! But, maybe they won't be mean like her lol...... She is a firecracker buddy!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Since you don't pull your kids it's going to all be about time and handling. And hopefully Daddy has a better personality because personality from the dam does play a role


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Since you don't pull your kids it's going to all be about time and handling. And hopefully Daddy has a better personality because personality from the dam does play a role


I actually do pull my kids lol. Their sire has an amazing personality and is such a sweet, gentle and quiet buck! Scarlett is sweet but a butthole at times lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's some pics I got earlier ❤❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, I just love her color!! Did you realize she has exactly one month left?!?! 😍 I think she'll have buck/doe twins....but pictures really can be deceiving, so who knows!! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh, I just love her color!! Did you realize she has exactly one month left?!?! 😍 I think she'll have buck/doe twins....but pictures really can be deceiving, so who knows!! 😁


I do too! You really can't tell but, she has lightly frosted ears and nose. With a white poll❤.

Oh I totally forgot about her being 1 month from her due date🤩🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Scarlet is such a cutie! I love her udder too!
She reminds me so much of my May.
Good luck with her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close! I agree, love the color! Do you know what the color name is? It's very pretty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is pretty.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty doe! Sooooo Tripletts? Doelings? Ill keep watching! They are going to be sooooo cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Scarlet is such a cutie! I love her udder too!
> She reminds me so much of my May.
> Good luck with her!


Thanks! May, isn't she your Nigerian with blue eyes?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Getting close! I agree, love the color! Do you know what the color name is? It's very pretty


She is considered the color/pattern Gold!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Moers kiko boars 
Thanks! I'd love triplet doelings from her!🤩. I just Wonder what their colors will be! Scarletts Dam is a buckskin with moonspots and her dad looks just like her, he even has blue eyes. Scarlett has blue eyes and so does the buck she's bred to. She's bred to Wally, he is brown/tan with white and his Sire is brown some white and blue eyes, his Dam is white with brown spots and blue eyes so we shall see what the lil buggers look like!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks! May, isn't she your Nigerian with blue eyes?


Yes! 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Yes! 😊


Aww she's so pretty 🤩🤩😍😍


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute girls 🤩 I love her littler udder.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww she's so pretty 🤩🤩😍😍


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Cute girls 🤩 I love her littler udder.


Thanks 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, we've made it this far and no miscarriage!!!!! I know Scarlett is very healthy, and happy, but in the back of my mind I'm still on my toes 24/7 remembering that she had a miscarriage and it very well could happen again. But she missed at two months along, and we just hit 4 months SOOOO I think we'll be okay!!🥳🥳🥳🥳😄😄😄

Edit- 
I'm sooo excited to see her udder and babies! Thses will be the first purebred Nigerian babies I've had in awhile 🥺. I'm super excited to hold her baby/babies! I'm pretty sure she's got twins cookin in there. Ughhhh so EXCITED!!!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, we've made it this far and no miscarriage!!!!! I know Scarlett is very healthy, and happy, but in the back of my mind I'm still on my toes 24/7 remembering that she had a miscarriage and it very well could happen again. But she missed at two months along, and we just hit 4 months SOOOO I think we'll be okay!!


Oh poor baby I hope all goes well this time around ... praying  for healthy and easy delivery!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh poor baby I hope all goes well this time around ... praying  for healthy and easy delivery!


Thanks, KB. I was really upset last night because she was bred to my old buck whom passed...🥺


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks, KB. I was really upset last night because she was bred to my old buck whom passed...


Oh... maybe she'll give you a little buckling you can retain to keep his legacy alive!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh... maybe she'll give you a little buckling you can retain to keep his legacy alive!


Oh, I meant the time she miscarried was when she was bred to my buck that passed.. she is bred to our other buck now. But I'd still love a sturdy buckling from the pairing!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh ok sorry you lost the kids! Seems she'll make it this time if she's gone so far!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh ok sorry you lost the kids! Seems she'll make it this time if she's gone so far!


It's okay. And I sure hope so!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very sad, I am sorry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Very sad, I am sorry.


Thanks toth. All I can do is hope for the best for this pregnancy and she has healthy, beautiful kids!😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏😉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from today. Scarlett is so miserable, poor poor girl lol. She is a moany pony. When she pees, her belly almost touches the ground......
Not much more growth in udder yet but it is slowly getting bigger.


17 more days till her due date!! When she's a week out from her due date I'll give her her birthing trim and shave her udder again. I do not think her udder will be too big as an FF but we shall see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from a couple days ago










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh she looks big!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Ooh she looks big!


Lol, you should feel her chunky chunk lol. She thick.....lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from today. Poor girl can't jump up on the stand no more..... I have to pick her up and put her in it lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We also have some udder growth!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Udder bump! 😍

I don't even try to get my girls on the stand for the last month. They make me pick them up onto the stand which is difficult when they are carrying an extra 15 lbs in babies


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh she is so stinking adorable! And that wee udder!! I just love those bitty FF udders!! Mocha's is getting a touch bigger. She's got 30 days left today. I watch her little udder with great anticipation lol. She's much smaller than most of my others (though I think she will mature out to Peachy's size) so I wonder how will I milk that udder LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Udder bump! 😍
> 
> I don't even try to get my girls on the stand for the last month. They make me pick them up onto the stand which is difficult when they are carrying an extra 15 lbs in babies


That's so funny 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Oh she is so stinking adorable! And that wee udder!! I just love those bitty FF udders!! Mocha's is getting a touch bigger. She's got 30 days left today. I watch her little udder with great anticipation lol. She's much smaller than most of my others (though I think she will mature out to Peachy's size) so I wonder how will I milk that udder LOL.


Only 30 more days?!?!?! Boy it doesn't seem like it's been that long!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It doesn't seem that long but also 30 days seems SO long haha.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, we've made it this far and no miscarriage!!!!! I know Scarlett is very healthy, and happy, but in the back of my mind I'm still on my toes 24/7 remembering that she had a miscarriage and it very well could happen again. But she missed at two months along, and we just hit 4 months SOOOO I think we'll be okay!!🥳🥳🥳🥳😄😄😄
> 
> Edit-
> I'm sooo excited to see her udder and babies! Thses will be the first purebred Nigerian babies I've had in awhile 🥺. I'm super excited to hold her baby/babies! I'm pretty sure she's got twins cookin in there. Ughhhh so EXCITED!!!!


I'm excited for you and I'm the same way with Breeze she miscarried last year so with her AI breeding I've been very nervous but like you I'm almost there and so we can be excited now right or at least tentatively so. With Breeze do the 5th I'm almost into the safety window.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's so stinking adorable! Love her lil udder too! Can't wait to see her kid(s)!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> It doesn't seem that long but also 30 days seems SO long haha.


Nahhh lol. Do a bunch of chores and you'll never know it will fly by lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm excited for you and I'm the same way with Breeze she miscarried last year so with her AI breeding I've been very nervous but like you I'm almost there and so we can be excited now right or at least tentatively so. With Breeze do the 5th I'm almost into the safety window.


I'm very excited to see miss Breezes kids! She is such a beautiful doe!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She's so stinking adorable! Love her lil udder too! Can't wait to see her kid(s)!! 😍


I cant wait to see her FF udder with milk! Idk how much bigger it'll be but we shall see!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She is such a cute doe! Looks like a nice little udder developing. My Suki is driving me crazy with her udder lol. Hers is so super tiny and she’s supposedly due this Wednesday. Agh!

I love the blue eyes. My first doe and buck had blue eyes, and now I don’t have any blue eyes in my herd. I kind of miss them! Been thinking of making blue eyes a must-have when I start looking for my next buck. Although of course he needs to have stellar conformation and great milk lines also!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> She is such a cute doe! Looks like a nice little udder developing. My Suki is driving me crazy with her udder lol. Hers is so super tiny and she’s supposedly due this Wednesday. Agh!
> 
> I love the blue eyes. My first doe and buck had blue eyes, and now I don’t have any blue eyes in my herd. I kind of miss them! Been thinking of making blue eyes a must-have when I start looking for my next buck. Although of course he needs to have stellar conformation and great milk lines also!


You NEED blue eyes!! Hope you find a real nice guy with blue eyes 😁.

Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We gotta a hair cut lol... Botched, just like Casper's lol.....

I had a BIG SCAR tonight with her...... I'll explain more tomorrow.

For now, enjoy pics of this big mama! She's A LOT bigger in person. only like16-17 more days to go!
















































This pic reminds me of a fat duck in the middle of a road lol...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna guess triplets for her, all does!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good! I'm just now realizing that her and Red are due around the same time. I can't believe I didn't realize that before. Kidding race!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m gonna guess triplets for her, all does!


Thatd be nice LOL🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good! I'm just now realizing that her and Red are due around the same time. I can't believe I didn't realize that before. Kidding race!


Whens Red due?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Pretty sure she's due Feb. 13 but could be due as early as Feb. 10


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Pretty sure she's due Feb. 13 but could be due as early as Feb. 10


Either way they are super close!!🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry I didn't tell the story. Long story short she was acting in labor a couple days ago and I got worried because they would have been early. But turns out she was just very uncomfortable. Fast forward to now. We are in the go zone! Her first due date is the 5the because she DID get bred that time. She was in heat for a week and only was in with the bucks on Sep 5th and 10th. So, those are the only possible due date, unless she goes before then lol. But today we are 6 days from her first due date SOooOoO we are in the go zone! She's VERY uncomfortable today. Laying down on her side with her head stretched out, it's like her rear end had gotten loose as a goose overnight 👀. Her udder is bigger today and she is having a bad time getting up and down. Also, holding her tail weirdly. So I'm wondering if she did settle the first breeding. Idk how she could wait to the 10th of next month... She's Sooooo moany when she lays down... Poor girl.
@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close! That is scary. I'm glad she is still going strong! I think she's going to beat Red to babies by a long shot.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Getting close! That is scary. I'm glad she is still going strong! I think she's going to beat Red to babies by a long shot.


It really was...

Idk! Red might surprise you!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics from this afternoon. She keeps standing with her front end elevated like in this first pic and holding her ears odd.

Also, she had some goo earlier and now a little more. Ligs still there but barely. So, I'm definitely thinking at this point that she actually took at the first breeding Sep 5th. If so, she _could_ kid any day now but I'm betting she'll at least wait til the 2nd.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Good luck! Watching her develop gives me so much excitement. Hopefully all goes well and she has some nice, healthy twins! my guess is a doeling and a buckling, maybe a third in there?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Good luck! Watching her develop gives me so much excitement. Hopefully all goes well and she has some nice, healthy twins! my guess is a doeling and a buckling, maybe a third in there?


Haha it does!😁. And thinking two, maybe three.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

She is just ridiculously adorable. I'm so
excited to see who she's got in there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> She is just ridiculously adorable. I'm so
> excited to see who she's got in there.


Thank you! Haha, me too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so excited for Scarlett kids!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That last picture of her is so cute! Getting exciting!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m so excited for Scarlett kids!


Tell me about it LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> That last picture of her is so cute! Getting exciting!!!


That's my new favorite pic of her😁❤. And yes it is! Because she _could_ kid any day now😁😁😁😳😳🤩🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't think Red is near as close as Scarlett. Ligs are still tight and udder is still loose. Just waiting for that to switch around!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I don't think Red is near as close as Scarlett. Ligs are still tight and udder is still loose. Just waiting for that to switch around!


We shall see. You may have just jinxed yourself lol😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is such a cutie! I am biased, because she looks just like my May. 💜 
Can’t wait to see Scarlett’s kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is such a cutie! I am biased, because she looks just like my May. 💜
> Can’t wait to see Scarlett’s kids!


She really does look like May😆.

I can't either!!🤩🤩🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Except I think May is wider, and she isn’t even pregnant! 😛


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> We shall see. You may have just jinxed yourself lol😆


Probably 😆 I bet I know when Red will go. Hold. I'll get a picture of the forecast 😳


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Not really likely but you never know. If she was bred on the first day she got here, the third would be day 143.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yikes! I think I would hate living where you live! A high of 5 degrees! 🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yikes! I think I would hate living where you live! A high of 5 degrees! 🥶🥶🥶


Ha! These are spring temps. You should see the forecast when it's actually cold out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t think I want to see your really cold forecast!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

5 degrees!!! 😦😧😳😨😱🤯


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> 5 degrees!!! 😦😧😳😨😱🤯


We are supposed to be in the 20s for kidding week so it won't be quite that brutal for the kids.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Still, I can’t even stomach the thought of kids being born in below 30.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Probably 😆 I bet I know when Red will go. Hold. I'll get a picture of the forecast 😳





Rancho Draco said:


> Not really likely but you never know. If she was bred on the first day she got here, the third would be day 143.
> View attachment 221393


Yep, sounds about right!😁. Make sure to have a L O T of warm towels. That's something I regret not getting enough of in the past....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lil boogie... my 2 ents.... twin doelings


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Warm towels and heat lamps for sure!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Lil boogie... my 2 ents.... twin doelings


Sounds good to me LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Are y'all ready? Cuz Scarletts gettin ready to drop a bomb!!!

I just came back into the house from sitting with her for about 20-30 minutes. She was NOT like this this morning. She sniffs her hay, but doesn't want to eat It. She's VERY puffed out and swelled. Her udder is pretty tight, left lig is barely there and right one is gone. She is now opening in the rear all the time. She's breathing heavily and babies are VERY active. She's having the terriblest time trying to pee, barely anything comes out and she struggles so much. She's holding her tail off a lot as you can see in one of the pics, wanting to be pet A LOT, which is WEIRD for her.
She's closing her eyes and then puts her head on her belly and makes little nosies, when she stands, she's pretty posty some times.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, she sounds so miserable. Bless her heart! Can't wait to see her kids!! Hope all goes well! 💕


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding! I hope its easy and event free...can’t wait for pics 😁


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm so here for this! And boy those teats look like they're sticking out!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She looks ready to burst! Come on Scarlet you've got this!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh exciting! I hope that your absence means there's babies coming!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Praying for you and Scarlet!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna be stalking this thread all night!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, she sounds so miserable. Bless her heart! Can't wait to see her kids!! Hope all goes well! 💕


Thanks! She is.. poor girl can't t jump without falling over....🙃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Happy kidding! I hope its easy and event free...can’t wait for pics 😁


Thanks.... Thatd would be GREAT 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> I'm so here for this! And boy those teats look like they're sticking out!


They are lol


MellonFriend said:


> She looks ready to burst! Come on Scarlet you've got this!


Oh she is! You have no idea lol


MadHouse said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks!


Rancho Draco said:


> Oh exciting! I hope that your absence means there's babies coming!


I hope so, too!🤩


Chanceosunshine said:


> Praying for you and Scarlet!


Thank you❤


KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m gonna be stalking this thread all night!


Lol, I'll be updating it if I have any more news! I'm actually about to go feed everyone and check on her again, then I'll check on her around 2-3 Am. If need be, I'll check at 6-7 again. I'd like to rest up lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? Sounds like she’s getting really close! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Any updates? Sounds like she’s getting really close! Hope all goes well!


ThaNks! And I'm just now headed to check on her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So, anything exciting happening yet?  @Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> So, anything exciting happening yet?  @Lil Boogie


Sorry I'm just now replying.. I've been very busy since I was last on. Nothing yet really but when we were out with her she was just standing around by herself. Not interested in anything really. I'm thinking tomorrow might be the day, possibly even the the day after. I'm supposed to go somewhere tomorrow but I think I'll be cancelling... Shes my only FF at the moment so I really want to be there for her when she kids. So, I'll update y'all in the later part of the morning.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Excited for you!! I hate the waiting game but it's so worth it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor, they keep us worrying and waiting.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie, any news for us? I’m dying to know over here!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ligs, can't find them. She's laying with her head on the ground, she'll lay her head one her side out of discomfort. Babies have dropped and we me and my sister have seen 6-7 contractions, but not very strong. She'll stand up, curl her tail over to the side and her rear will get sunken in. She'll walk around then bed down. We just got back from our 4 hour trip out of town today and went to do a brief check but didn't have time to stay and watch. We are about to head over there and feed everyone and stay with her for a little while. I'm thinking babies tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Poor girl can't get comfortable no matter what she does. She has had some goo because it was dried on her tail. She been drinking a LOT of water, but not eating. Also, I think we have two does in labor so this should be fun....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Poor girl. Who else is in labor? Casper?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All the best for Scarlett and her babies!!!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh, so exciting!! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Poor girl. Who else is in labor? Casper?


Yep... Pretty sure.... Her rear was normal this morning, but before we left we checked on them, and boy she is SWOLLEN! Her lig area is very soft and I can barely feel a bit of a lig.... Udder has filled a little more, too. also she's been laying all by herself, which is not normal..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> All the best for Scarlett and her babies!!!!


Thxzzzz!


Feira426 said:


> Ooh, so exciting!! Hope everything goes well!


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my! Scarlett and Casper must have made a deal to both go into labor at the same time and keep you up all night! Now it’s a race to see who will deliver first!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep! Who will deliver first? 


Well, first thing in the morning after they keep you up all night. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m gonna put my money on Scarlett going first.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Poor doll! I hope for your sake they spread the deliveries out some. So exciting!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my! Scarlett and Casper must have made a deal to both go into labor at the same time and keep you up all night! Now it’s a race to see who will deliver first!


They must have....lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yep! Who will deliver first?
> 
> 
> Well, first thing in the morning after they keep you up all night. Lol


That ol Doe code..... We must burn the book lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Poor doll! I hope for your sake they spread the deliveries out some. So exciting!!


Thanks.. I am so tired right now. I was up til 4 last night and couldn't sleep.. now, after almost breaking my left shin a few days ago it's starting to really hurt. I'm just gonna do checks, Scarlett still seems to be in prelabor. Which is FINE with me LOL


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Good luck!!! Can’t wait to see all these babies  I’m glad they’re in labor but did they have to go at the same time?! Doe code for sure  little stinkers


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I mean come on.. we've had sunshine all last week and today and they are REALLY gonna wait for the rain to set in tomorrow?😭😭


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Good luck!!! Can’t wait to see all these babies  I’m glad they’re in labor but did they have to go at the same time?! Doe code for sure  little stinkers


Thanks, I'll need it lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, maybe jokes gonna be on you and they won’t wait till tomorrow like you think they will. You’ll wake up to little babies running around in the morning… from both of them! 🤪


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well, maybe jokes gonna be on you and they won’t wait till tomorrow like you think they will. You’ll wake up to little babies running around in the morning… from both of them! 🤪


Umm, no thanks! LOL. Scarletts Dam had a TERRIBLE time giving birth to Scarlett and her sister Willow. So, I'm definitely wanting to be there for her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Went out to check on her at 2am. She is pretty much the same but she has this funny walk, like she's cramping. I do think tomorrow will be the day. I'm laying it down for the night and set an alarm for 8:30am. I'll update y'all when I check on her then. Until then, goodnight all....


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? I hope you got some rest….


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Any babies?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Scarlett better hurry up! I dying to see what she has.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

@Lil Boogie anything happening? You gotta stop leaving us in suspense girl!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

My guess is she’s busy with cute new kids and just hasn’t had a chance to post pics yet!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Alright, I'll confess. I'm innocent and know _nothing_ about whether Scarlett kidded or not yet!! Please believe me. 😂


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dandy, you holding out on us??? 😠

😆🤣


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sure Dandy, sure…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t believe that…. 🤨
🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

@Lil Boogie!!! @Goatastic43, @Feira426, and @KY Goat Girl don't believe me!! Tell them I'm honest, please!! They're picking on me, girl!! 

🤣😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sure...you know nothing at all...🧐


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey! Leave @Dandy Hill Farm alone LOL!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any news for us @Lil Boogie?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dude. You can’t just pop back in here like that and not tell us anything!! How are the girls? ARE THERE BABIES YET??? Ahhh!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie!!!!!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Don’t worry guys, whenever I have does kidding next spring I won’t leave y’all in suspense any longer than I would absolutely have to.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope so! This is ridiculous! She's teasing us! 

@Lil Boogie get your butt over here and give us some news!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Y'all are too much😂😂😂😂. Y'all just crack me up🤣🤣🤣🤣.

Not the news yall wanted to hear but it's all I gots lol...

No babies yet. Scarlett is definitely progressing slowly lol. Scarletts been chewing cud today and looking at me like, you dump homen really think I'm going to have babies today? Baahhhhbaaaa😂. So I can't find her ligs which is driving me crazy!!! I haven't seen any more contractions so I'm thinking she'll wait til her due date on the 5th. Which is only three more days🙃


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh Scarlett! You and your mama are enough to make a girl go crazy! 🤪

Thanks for finally giving us an update lol. I guess she’s driving you crazy too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh Scarlett! You and your mama are enough to make a girl go crazy! 🤪
> 
> Thanks for finally giving us an update lol. I guess she’s driving you crazy too!


Your welcome LOL. 

She is driving me INSANE!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I just got home from going to the vet, dropping some Fecal samples off and getting some Sky-high. Also went to TSC and got a new drenching gun because I somehow broke my old one? Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you for giving us some news. You were right, not the news we wanted to hear but glad she is ok because I got to the part “Not the news y’all want to hear” and I was like, “Oh no! Scarlett had trouble and she had to call a vet in! ” then I kept reading and was like “Whew!” Sorry, hope I didn’t just jinx you by talking about calling the vet in.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Thank you for giving us some news. You were right, not the news we wanted to hear but glad she is ok because I got to the part “Not the news y’all want to hear” and I was like, “Oh no! Scarlett had trouble and she had to call a vet in! ” then I kept reading and was like “Whew!” Sorry, hope I didn’t just jinx you by talking about calling the vet in.


Lol, I've never had to have a vet out so fingers crossed 😉


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She's just waiting for you to let your guard down 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> She's just waiting for you to let your guard down 😆


Yep, that's exactly what she's doing lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No updates here except her udder is bigger. That's it lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dang, she seemed so close!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ugh  Come on Scarlett!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all are so funny 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We're in labor!!! Contractions every 6mins.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yea Scarlett!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well finally! Go Scarlett! @Lil Boogie, please don’t keep us waiting any longer than absolutely necessary!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Come on Scarlett! You got this! Praying for her!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I wont lol. Things are moving along nicely. Right now we are taking a five minute food break lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Can't wait to see her kids!! Hope all goes (or went) well! 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any exciting updates for us?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep, about to push out a kid!!!!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Woohoo!!!! 

We really need to start live streaming these births on TGS. This whole waiting for updates drives me nuts!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie! It’s been almost 40 mins since you updated! She just HAS to have a kid on the ground by now! 🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not one, but TWO girls!! So far anyway. Can't post pics right this sec but YAYYYYYY


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

OMG! Girls! 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Not one, but TWO girls!! So far anyway. Can't post pics right this sec but YAYYYYYY


Wow! Good job Scarlett!!!  congrats on your girls!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

At least I got some info, it’ll tie me over till you post a pic.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just went back to look. I guessed trips, all does for her. Come on Scarlett! Just one more doe!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

AGH CONGRATS!!! scarlett please tell my doe to hurry up and have hers, and also you can suggest she has all girls..that would be nice hehe 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@brigieboo, let me go over to you thread, I think I guessed twin does?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Two doelings?!?! That's awesome!! Way to go, Scarlett!! That girl deserves a treat!! Looking forward to seeing pictures!! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! So exciting, 2 girls!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yayayayay!!! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Whoo hoo scarlett!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ok… we need a picture now. 🤨


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry guys I've been staring at those cuties and being heartbroken by looking at Annie... BUT, here's more info.

For some reason my phone won't let me post pics right now. My WIFI hasn't been good today because of a storm we are having so that's probably it.

Doeling 1- Blue eyes buckskin whom weighs right under a Lb.
Doeling 2- Black with white poll and a dot of white on right side and a little white on hoovs. Brown eyes.

The babies are doing great and have both nurses. Scarlett has passed an after birth but I can still feel one still in there. She is still huge but Scarlett has always been my most chunky doe so not unexpected lol. I'll post pics when I can..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for the update! Is Annie doing ok? What’s bothering her?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ugh I was hoping for better news on Annie. That really sucks 😔

I hope you find some comfort in the new bundles of joy ❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Looking forward to your Wi-Fi being back up.  
Glad Scarlett did good! 
What’s going on with Annie? Did you post it in another thread and I missed it?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Thanks for the update! Is Annie doing ok? What’s bothering her?


Unfortunately I just lost my big girl....... Rest in peace my beautiful Annie ......😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Unfortunately I just lost my big girl....... Rest in peace my beautiful Annie ......😭😭😭😭😭


Oh my goodness I'm so sorry 😭😭 

If it's okay to ask, do you know why she died or what happened? If you don't want to say I completely understand tho. 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw I was really hoping not to wake up to that news. I'm so sorry. She was such a beautiful girl. Sending lots of hugs 🤗 ❤


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

I am so sorry for your sweet Annie.🥺 do you know why? if you don't want to say that is fine also? sending lots of hugs and prayers!🥺😩😔


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry!  Annie knew she was very loved and I’m sure you did everything you could for her. At least you have Scarlett’s babies for comfort. I’m sure they will make you laugh!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry  You did all you could I’m sure. I so so sorry


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, I'm truly sorry to hear you lost Annie. She was such a beautiful girl and I know you gave her a wonderful life while you had her. I'm praying for you! May sweet Annie rest in peace. 💐


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So very sorry to hear that. 😔 
Hugs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks y'all............ 

Long story short, after she had her boys she stopped eating a lot. I know it's normal for them to be really sore and not want to eat for a few days. So I was giving her B12, Electrolytes and probios. Three days ago she started getting really weak then, out of no where her eyes got really pale. I JUST got her fecal results yesterday and not with good news... She had a terrible worm bloom and she just couldn't eat. I'm devastated and trying to work out a new situation with Scarlett. She seems to be rejecting her little buckskin doe. The little doe is tiny and still learning how to walk with her long legs. So, she's not letting her nurse. Both babies HAVE nursed so they are both in my room in a tote. I'm about to go milk out Scarlett and feed these two a little then let Scarlett have some time to herself. Right now she's eating some Alfalfa hay so she's good right now. I kinda think she's not letting her nurse because she thinks shes got something wrong with her, but she's just learning how to stand. I'll try and get y'all some pictures uploaded when I get back. Someone is coming to put a deposit on Casper. She will be going to her new home end of this month!

So yeah. I'm trying to not think of Annie and just enjoy the new babies, but it's really, really hard....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw I'm sorry. Kidding can be so hard on them. I hope you get the chance to just sit down some today and mourn. It is hard to lose them. 

Were you planning on bottle feeding them anyway? 

I hope that the new home works out well for Casper.


----------



## finn's pygmy's (Jan 2, 2022)

that's so sad when you loose a loved animal😔 it has happened to me before and it sucks. sending lots of love, prayers, and hugs!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies! I am sorry she is rejecting the little one. Are you planning to try and keep trying with her? Hopefully she will take to her. I don't even know what the normal birth weight is as I am used to Boer goats so when you said just under a pound I was amazed, I am used to 6-10lb range with smallest being around 4lbs triplet runts.

I am so very, very sorry to read about Annie, that is absolutely devastating  I can't even imagine watching her decline and knowing there just isn't anything you can do. Hopefully her babies will thrive and do well for you on bottles.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw, Annie had a good life and I know she loved you. ️ I completely understand losing a goat and usually within the same day I have to go off into the woods and cry it all out. We never truly get over losing an animal.  Hopefully you will find peace soon with watching the babies all grow and jump and play! 
Hopefully Scarlett will accept the baby. 🤞 Were you going to bottle feed them anyway? Like you did Sassy and Annie’s boys? 
So glad Casper is going to a good home! Are you keeping her babies and just selling her? Or do the babies go with her?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gosh you’ve had a rough few days. Praying for you and that she accepts them!  I’m glad to hear you found Casper a home! 

Snowflake did the same thing with her first kids. She accepted the boy and rejected the girl. I think it was because the girl (Dottie) was so small.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Annie. 😞 I hope you can find some time to take a breather and get some rest. I wish you luck with dealing with the rejected baby. Prim rejected a kid last year. That's always tough to see. We are here for you if there is anything you want to talk about and try and enjoy your new cuties through these rough times! Sending lots of virtual hugs!!! 💗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all, it means a lot....

I got Scarlett on the stand and milked some out to bottle feed it to the kids. The little girl is doing great now. She can stand on her own and is using them lungs a lot... Scarletts doing good except she has a badish rip but it's not too bad. I'm thinking that's why she won't let them eat, because she's too sore. Both babies are still in the house. I'll probably end up bottle feeding anyway because of probably not keeping them.

I can't catch a break. Casper's in labor today so this is what gonna be fun🙄. Thankfully I did get 8ish hours of okay sleep last night ( went to bed at 2:30-3:00 and got up at 11am). So, I'm kinda rested?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Forgot to mention it's FAMANCHA check day and Selenium day...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, 8ish hours of sleep is better than nothing.  Praying everybody’s FAMANCHA check has good results! 
And good luck to Casper! Hopefully she’ll go somewhat earlier in the day that you can hopefully get more sleep.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh boy, well good luck with Casper! At least she'll likely be a better mom than Scarlett.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck with Casper! Hopefully she will kid during daylight hours so you can sleep tonight.

I hope Scarlett heals up well.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all. I just hope it's not real late tonight.... But if it is, then that's okay...


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank y'all. I just hope it's not real late tonight.... But if it is, then that's okay...


awe man im in the same boat, Lola went into very early labor last night around 6ish....i was up most of the night and now she's just dragging it out for ageeees and now its snowing out lol. 

i hope casper hurries it up for you!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> awe man im in the same boat, Lola went into very early labor last night around 6ish....i was up most of the night and now she's just dragging it out for ageeees and now its snowing out lol.
> 
> i hope casper hurries it up for you!!


I feel ya on the dragging it out part....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> awe man im in the same boat, Lola went into very early labor last night around 6ish....i was up most of the night and now she's just dragging it out for ageeees and now its snowing out lol.
> 
> i hope casper hurries it up for you!!


And thank you


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I feel ya on the dragging it out part....


she just wants me there......but its cooooldddd. and yea, idk. she hasnt even started pushing yet and agh i've literally been waiting for baby goats, like super duper excited and dying without them since last august soo she needs to hurryyyyy it up. 
normally i dont breed for this early but uh i was dying a lil extra one week so was like no im breeding her early.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m trying so hard not to breed one of my goats because it would mess up my breeding plans this fall. She was in heat 2 days ago and would not stop talking and flagging the boys. I was SO tempted to breed her. I didn’t though.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh wow, Boogie, I’m so sorry about Annie. That’s heartbreaking. 😢

You really have a full plate of things to deal with right now don’t you? I hate when life gets like that. Hoping you’ll be able to focus on one thing at a time and inch your way through without getting too overwhelmed. ❤❤❤

I’m glad Scarlett’s kidding went fairly well - sorry she doesn’t want to feed the one baby but maybe she’ll come around? Or if you were going to bottle feed anyway I guess it’s not really a big deal, huh?

Really hope Casper’s kidding goes smoothly for you and you can catch a bit of a break. Just breath and do your best!

Hugs!! ❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Glad the little one is doing better! Going to look at Casper’s thread now!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm so very sorry about Annie.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So very sorry about Annie, I know how much you adored her. Take some time to grieve when things calm down.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Oh wow, Boogie, I’m so sorry about Annie. That’s heartbreaking. 😢
> 
> You really have a full plate of things to deal with right now don’t you? I hate when life gets like that. Hoping you’ll be able to focus on one thing at a time and inch your way through without getting too overwhelmed. ❤❤❤
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm trying my best. It feels like I said hello to two new animals and said goodbye to another..... Im trying my best to put it all behind me, but it's hard to do when I look at her boys and only see her looking back....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

picies


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my goodness they are too cute! 🥰


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Aww so sweet 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh my goodness they are too cute! 🥰





brigieboo said:


> Aww so sweet 💕


They have both recently ate so yay!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That good! Are they in the house with you now?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> That good! Are they in the house with you now?


Yep. Tomorrow is going to be sunny so ill take em back ti Scarlett and see if shell let them eat. Idk why but I kinda think she will


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! I hope Scarlett takes them back and you can catch your breath!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are so adorable, congrats


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They so little and adorable!! They certainly don’t look like they’re mom color wise. Congratulations of two girls!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are adorable! I hope Scarlett takes them back and you can catch your breath!


Thanks.. I'll probably be bottle feeding them anyway but if she could just take them back for tomorrow, that'd be great..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> They are so adorable, congrats


Thank you



Goatastic43 said:


> They so little and adorable!! They certainly don’t look like they’re mom color wise. Congratulations of two girls!


Scarletts mom is a buckskin and her sister was black. So, one kid took after her grandam and the other after her aunt. Thanks, I'm happy they weren't twin bucklings lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They're so tiny and cute!!! I guess Scarlett has black genes? That's fun! What a colorful trio they are!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> They're so tiny and cute!!! I guess Scarlett has black genes? That's fun! What a colorful trio they are!


Yep she does. And Wally's whole lineage is pretty much all black and white, and or brown and white. Both Scarlett and Wally can throw moonspots so that's pretty cool


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oooooo! That is cool! Is Scarlett full nigi? Or does she have Pygmy?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oooooo! That is cool! Is Scarlett full nigi? Or does she have Pygmy?


Full Nigerian😉


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So precious! 😻 🥰 
Good luck with mom accepting them back this morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they’re adorable congrats. As long as you’re feeding them her milk introduce them to her backside first and let her sniff them. They can sense they’re theirs by the milk smell. It might help her take them back. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, they’re adorable congrats. As long as you’re feeding them her milk introduce them to her backside first and let her sniff them. They can sense they’re theirs by the milk smell. It might help her take them back. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> So precious! 😻 🥰
> Good luck with mom accepting them back this morning.


Thank you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, they are so little and adorable! I'm in love! 😍💕 Will you be retaining either one?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness they are too cute! Good luck with reintroducing them to Scarlett! I hope she realizes how great they are! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so little and adorable! I'm in love! 😍💕 Will you be either on?


What does will you be either on mean? Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness they are too cute! Good luck with reintroducing them to Scarlett! I hope she realizes how great they are! 😍





toth boer goats said:


> Adorable.


Thank y'all!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What does will you be either on mean? Lol


Wow, sorry about that, I forgot a word and a letter! Lol! 🤣 Let me try that again.....Will you be retaining either one?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wow, sorry about that, I forgot a word and a letter! Lol! 🤣 Let me try that again.....Will you be retaining either one?


Haven't made da mind upie yetie... But probably not.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics! Oh boy Scarletts udder has no let me down so far! Sure she does have TINY teats but I am okay with them. She is feeding both babies AND lets Casper's baby eat! Not like he hasn't ate but I guess she just don't care lol
Unfortunately I did not get to milk her when it looked like this earlier. I let the babies have all the milk.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So we are keeping the buckskin doeling and selling the black doe. Im just so curious to see how Wally will improve Scarlett's teats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Those girls are WAY too cute!! And just look at the buckskins' eyes - they are STUNNING! 🤩

Edit: That sounds like a good plan. Some how I knew you'd have to keep her for that reason (and her eyes 😋). It will be really interesting to see her FF udder. 😀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Impressive udder and super cute kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those girls are WAY too cute!! And just look at the buckskins' eyes - they are STUNNING! 🤩


I know right?!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Impressive udder and super cute kids!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those girls are WAY too cute!! And just look at the buckskins' eyes - they are STUNNING! 🤩


What do you think of her udder 3 days fresh as an FF? 😁 Except for the teats lol....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Her udder looks amazing to me! And those babies are just so stinkin’ cute! Did you name them yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those girls are WAY too cute!! And just look at the buckskins' eyes - they are STUNNING! 🤩
> 
> Edit: That sounds like a good plan. Some how I knew you'd have to keep her for that reason (and her eyes 😋). It will be really interesting to see her FF udder. 😀


Oh yeah it will be!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Her udder looks amazing to me! And those babies are just so stinkin’ cute! Did you name them yet?


Thank you! And nope, no name yet but have a couple in mind


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Those girls are WAY too cute!! And just look at the buckskins' eyes - they are STUNNING! 🤩
> 
> Edit: That sounds like a good plan. Some how I knew you'd have to keep her for that reason (and her eyes 😋). It will be really interesting to see her FF udder. 😀


But what do ye think of Scarletts FF udder?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What do you think of her udder 3 days fresh as an FF? 😁 Except for the teats lol....


It's not bad!! Yes, her teats definitely need better size and placement, but her escutcheon height is great and her fore udder looks very nice and snug!! Her rear attachments could be stronger, but she has very nice medial for an FF. It will be interesting to see her udder in a few weeks as FF udders change so much. It will also be interesting to see how it develops with her next few freshenings. 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It's not bad!! Yes, her teats definitely need better size and placement, but her escutcheon height is great and her fore udder looks very nice and snug!! Her rear attachments could be stronger, but she has very nice medial for an FF. It will be interesting to see her udder in a few weeks as FF udders change so much. It will also be interesting to see how it develops with her next few freshenings. 🙂


Oh, I forgot to tll you. Im gonna get a buckling rom Blue Cactus instead of does. Then NEXT year ill get a couple does. A doe can only give you so many kids a yar but a buck can give you a LOT of kids a year . Im VERY exited bc their kidding season starts NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It's not bad!! Yes, her teats definitely need better size and placement, but her escutcheon height is great and her fore udder looks very nice and snug!! Her rear attachments could be stronger, but she has very nice medial for an FF. It will be interesting to see her udder in a few weeks as FF udders change so much. It will also be interesting to see how it develops with her next few freshenings. 🙂


I cant wait to see her at 4-6 weeks, and of course see her F2 and F3 udder!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, I forgot to tll you. Im gonna get a buckling rom Blue Cactus instead of does. Then NEXT year ill get a couple does. A doe can only give you so many kids a yar but a buck can give you a LOT of kids a year . Im VERY exited bc their kidding season starts NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!! That sounds like a great idea! Looking forward to seeing what you get from them! 🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awesome!! That sounds like a great idea! Looking forward to seeing what you get from them! 🤩


Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pumped!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! Her udder looks very nice! Do you have a pairing in mind?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! Her udder looks very nice! Do you have a pairing in mind?


Not really? lol. Ill just have to wait and see whom has the buckling I'm looking for.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You really can't go wrong with any of their pairings. They are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> You really can't go wrong with any of their pairings. They are all so gorgeous.


I know right? lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> More pics! Oh boy Scarletts udder has no let me down so far! Sure she does have TINY teats but I am okay with them. She is feeding both babies AND lets Casper's baby eat! Not like he hasn't ate but I guess she just don't care lol
> Unfortunately I did not get to milk her when it looked like this earlier. I let the babies have all the milk.
> View attachment 222054
> View attachment 222056
> ...


So cute


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So cute


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, I forgot to tll you. Im gonna get a buckling rom Blue Cactus instead of does. Then NEXT year ill get a couple does. A doe can only give you so many kids a yar but a buck can give you a LOT of kids a year . Im VERY exited bc their kidding season starts NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I remember reading you wanted a doe maybe from May. Then I watched one of Blue Cactus’ videos where Crystal said she was going to keep a doe from May and I was like “Hopefully May has at least 2 does ‘cause Lil Boogie wants one too”.  This changes things now. It might make it easier to get one from May since you want a buckling now. If you couldn’t get one from May, would Dawn be your second pick? Or Mayo?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So cute! Congratulations I'm late to the party!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! That’s so exciting you’ll be getting a buckling for Blue Cactus!!!! 

Everything Scarlett does is adorable. She has the cutest udder, cutest kids, and cutest blue eyes! 

BTW I’m in serious love with the bluedeyed-buckskin doeling. If we had more room, I seriously would buy her!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh, @Lil Boogie! You never told us your 4 secrets! (Or if you did I didn’t catch it)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I remember reading you wanted a doe maybe from May. Then I watched one of Blue Cactus’ videos where Crystal said she was going to keep a doe from May and I was like “Hopefully May has at least 2 does ‘cause Lil Boogie wants one too”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itll really depend on what her does have. Also, did you know apparently they are gonna release all the births of 2021 soon??!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> So cute! Congratulations I'm late to the party!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yay! That’s so exciting you’ll be getting a buckling for Blue Cactus!!!!
> 
> Everything Scarlett does is adorable. She has the cutest udder, cutest kids, and cutest blue eyes!
> 
> BTW I’m in serious love with the bluedeyed-buckskin doeling. If we had more room, I seriously would buy her!


Thank you! 

LOL she doesn't take up much room, she's right under an lb😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh, @Lil Boogie! You never told us your 4 secrets! (Or if you did I didn’t catch it)


Nope not yet😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Itll really depend on what her does have. Also, did you know apparently they are gonna release all the births of 2021 soon??!


No way! I didn’t know that! I’ll definitely be watching for them! Also, did you see her video uploaded yesterday? Where she got two bottle doelings?!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Nope not yet


When are you gonna let’s the cats out of the bag?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> When are you gonna let’s the cats out of the bag?


Hmm, that's a good question. I haven't gave it much thought 😁😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, I know things have been very crazy and rough around your place so don’t try to hurry just for us impatient people.  I forgot all about it till tonight.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well, I know things have been very crazy and rough around your place so don’t try to hurry just for us impatient people.  I forgot all about it till tonight.


Trust me you don't have to worry LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------

